# C50 frame tire width question



## Cooper1960 (Oct 14, 2010)

Thinking of picking up a C50 for a winter build project and am wondering if there are any issues with running 23mm rims and tires. I know some frames are pretty tight so I thought I would ask "those that know"

Thanks


----------



## j.knight (Dec 14, 2005)

25's fit pretty easily, So I don't see any problem fitting 23's. My bike is painfully close to being able to fit Challenge Paris-Roubaix's, but they just rub a tiny bit. Those are 28's.


----------



## Cooper1960 (Oct 14, 2010)

OK, thanks for replying.


----------

